# Schwinn Stingray Slik Chik 2 Speed?



## Gateway (Jun 23, 2016)

We have this slik chik which from what I can tell only came out in a two speed or coaster brake.
The one we have has a 3 speed shift on it. Is it safe to assume that this is just a poorly replaced aftermarket piece?


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 23, 2016)

the 2 speed you refer to would've had to be the bendix automatic hub,which was a coaster brake.this bike is most likely original with the 3 speed due to the rear brake bridge from the factory.a coaster brake bike wouldn't have that as far as I know.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 23, 2016)

Poorly replaced? Whats done poorly about it?


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 23, 2016)

only thing that looks poor about it is the shift cable looks a little short as it is stretched across instead of the normal flow they usually have


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 23, 2016)

What is the serial number (LH dropout)? Looks like a '69 3-speed:


----------

